# Stand up "lotion" tube with screw on cap & crimped/welded end



## RogueRose (Jan 9, 2016)

The above pic is the type of product I am looking for and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.  I'm looking for 2, 4, 6 and 8oz (60, 120, 180 & 240ml) containers and ATM color isn't of too much importance but price will be a factor (as they seem to be rather pricey). 

I see that money (maybe most??) come pre-crimped but I'm interested in finding out if they can be made/assembled in-house - at least the crimping on the end (the welded/bonded plastic) - IDK how attaching the round spout end would be done at home.  I'm guessing it would be less expensive to do assembly on site for larger quantities.  

If the tubes can be purchased with the crimped end unsealed, it would make filling it a lot easier.  IDK how it would be filled when it is already crimped and the round spout end is attached.  

So if anyone has any experience with these I would really appreciate hearing what you think of them and any thing to be aware of.  

Here are some links I found of the types products I'm looking for. 

http://www.modbecpackaging.com/100ml-round-white-pre-crimped-tube-with-flip-top-cap/

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/dispensing-tube-white-45ml-and-80ml.html


----------



## sonoransoapnmadness (Jan 17, 2016)

I know you can pop the open end off and have a wider opening to fill, but depending on the thickness of your product it's still a pain.


----------

